# Latvia, Lithuania



## MarX

Hi!

I remember a debate whether Letonia was Latvia or Lithuania.
I didn't know the answer myself (now I've checked).

In Indonesian:
*Latvia
Lituania*

Latvian language = *Bahasa Latvia*
Lithuanian language = *Bahasa Lituania*


Salam


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
*Latvija
Lietuva*

Latvian language = * Latvių kalba (to speak:  latviškai)*
Lithuanian language = * Lietuvių kalba (to speak:  lietuviškai)

*
In Czech:
*Lotyšsko
Litva*

Latvian language = * Lotyština (to speak:  lotyšsky)*
Lithuanian language = * Litevština (to speak:  litevsky)*


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese:

Latvia = Letónia
Lithuania = Lituânia

Latvian (language) = letão
Lithuanian (language) = lituano


----------



## Alexandre8

but Lettish is latvian right?


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Latvia=H Λετονία (I Leton*i*a, fem)
Lithuania= Η Λιθουανία (I Liθouan*i*a, fem)
Latvian language=Η λετονική γλώσσα (I letonik*i* ɣl*o*ssa, fem)
Lithuanian language=Η λιθουανική γλώσσα (I liθouanik*i* ɣl*o*ssa, fem)


----------



## OldAvatar

In Romanian:

Latvia = Letonia
Lithuania = Lituania

Latvian (language) = letonă
Lithuanian (language) = lituaniană


----------



## DearPrudence

In _French_

Latvia: *la Lettonie*
Lithunia: *la Lithuanie*

Latvian (language): *le letton*
Lithuanian (language):* le lithuanien*


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
Latvia: Letland
Latvia: Lets

Lithunia: Litouwen
Lithuanian: Litouws

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Hakro

Finnish: 

Latvia: *Latvia*
Latvian: *lätti* (language or nationality) or *latvia* (language), *latvialainen* (nationality)

 Lithuania: *Liettua*
 Lithuanian: *liettua* (language), *liettualainen* (nationality)


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:

Latvia: ラトヴィア (_ratovia_)
Latvian (language): ラトヴィア語 (__ _go_)
Latvian (people): ラトヴィア人 (__ _jin_)

Lithuania: リトアニア (_ritoania_)
Lithuanian (language): リトアニア語 (__ _go_)
Lithuanian (people): リトアニア人 (__ _jin_)


----------



## Cosol

In Italian:
La Lettonia
La Lituania

Latvian language = Il lettone/lèttone
Lithuanian language = Il lituano


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Spanish:
Latvia -> Letonia (some may use Latvia, but that's a mistake).
Lituania -> Lituania.

Latvian language -> Letón.
Lithuanian language -> Lituano.


----------



## kusurija

In Estonian: 
Latvia = Läti
Lithuania = Leedu

Latvian (language) = läti keel
Lithuanian (language) = leedu keel


----------



## anikka

In Latvian:
Latvia = Latvija
Lithuania =  Lietuva

Latvian = latviešu
Lithuanian = lietuviešu


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

Latvia = *לטביה *(_latvia_)
Lithuania = *ליטא *(_lita_) 

Languages:
Latvian = *לטבית *(_latvit_)
Lithuanian = *ליטאית *(_litait_)


----------



## OneStroke

拉脫維亞 - Latuoweiya - Latvia (compare Serbia - 塞爾維亞 Sai'erweiya but Australia - 澳大利亞 - Aodaliya, Indonesia - 印度尼西亞 Yindunixiya)
立陶宛 - Litaowan - Lithuania

Latvian = 拉脫維亞語/文 Latuoweiyayu/Latuoweiyawen
Lithuanian = 立陶宛語/文 Litaowanyu/Litaowanwen


----------



## ger4

Swedish:
Latvia/ Latvian = Lettland/ lettiska
Lithuania/ Lithuanian = Litauen/ litauiska

German:
Latvia/ Latvian = Lettland/ lettisch
Lithuania/ Lithuanian: = Litauen/ litauisch

Danish:
Latvia/ Latvian: Letland (one 't' only)/ lettisk (double-t)
Lithuania/ Lithuanian: Litauen/ litauisk


----------



## bibax

kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> Lotyšsko = *Latvia*
> *Litva* = Lithuania


Quite confusing.


> The Latvian flag was in the game program along with a photo of the Latvian national soccer team. Before the match, Czech organizers played Latvia's national anthem. However, the Czech Republic was facing Lithuania on Tuesday night, not Latvia. The Czech Republic's soccer federation apologized Wednesday to its Lithuanian counterpart and to the Lithuanian embassy in Prague.


----------



## Dymn

In *Catalan*:

Latvia: Letònia
Lithuania: Lituània

Latvian language: letó
Lithuanian language: lituà


----------



## Gavril

Icelandic:



x*Lithuania**Latvia*Country name:_Litháen_ (pronounced ['lithauen]), older _Lithaugaland__Lettland_Person from the country:_Lithái_ (plural _Litháar_)_Letti _(plural _Lettar_)Adjective:_litháískur__lettneskur_Language:_litháíska__lettneska_

Slovene:



x*Lithuania**Latvia*Country name:LitvaLatvijaPerson from the country:Litovec / LitovkaLatvijec / LatvijkaAdjective:litovskilatvijskiLanguage:litovščinalatvijščina


----------



## jm1975sandiego

República de Letonia is Latvia!


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian:
Countries: Litvánia - Lettország
Capitals:   Vilnius   - Riga
Language
and people: litván  - lett


----------



## spindlemoss

country : language
*
Welsh*
Latfia : Latfieg
Lithwania : Lithwaneg

*Cornish*
Latvi : Latviek
Lithuani : Lithuaniek

*Breton*
Latvia : latveg
Lituania : lituaneg

*Irish*
an Laitvia : an Laitvis
an Liotuáin : an Liotuáinis

*Manx*
yn Latvey : yn Latvish
yn Litaan : yn Litaanish

*Scottish Gaelic *can't seem to make its mind up:
an Laitbhe / Laitbhia / Latbhia : an Latbhais
an Liotuain / Lituàinia / Liotuà(i)nia : an Liotuànais


----------



## ilocas2

Upper Sorbian:

Lithuania - *Litawska*, obsol. *Litwa* (like Czech)
Latvia - *Letiska*, obsol. *Łotyska*, *Łotwa*

Lithuanian language - *litawšćina*, obsol. *litwjanšćina*
Latvian language - *letišćina*, obsol. *łotyšćina* (like Czech)


----------



## Kotlas

franknagy said:


> Language
> and people: litván - lett


*Lett* is also an archaic English term for Latvian.


----------



## franknagy

Strange coincidences: *Lett* has another meanings in Hungarian:

Past tense of  a verb: *became*.
Part of the past conditional of *to be:* It would been = *"lett* volna".  
More:
*Észt* = Estonian,
ész = *mind*,
észt = its Accusative.


----------

